# American Gladiators



## BigT4187 (Jul 24, 2006)

American Gladiators is now available for scheduling in the guide. First episode is 1/6/08 on NBC at 9PM Eastern.


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

Doesn't show as HD though 

I'm sure it will suck, but this has a big nostalgia factor for me. Hopefully it's not too bad.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Weren't the commercials in HD?


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

wmcbrine said:


> Weren't the commercials in HD?


Well, this looks promising.


----------



## brnscofrnld (Mar 30, 2005)

Is anyone ready for showtime tonight???

I am.


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

I'll probably start watching it tonight and finish it tomorrow after work. Although I don't think I'm as excited as you are


----------



## latenight (May 5, 2005)

mtnagel said:


> I'll probably start watching it tonight and finish it tomorrow after work. Although I don't think I'm as excited as you are


In HD!! Woohoo


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

latenight said:


> In HD!! Woohoo


What the heck?!?!? Mine wasn't in HD!


----------



## Indiana627 (Jan 24, 2003)

I was shocked that it was in HD considering it's a 'reality' show on NBC.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

American Gladiators returns 12 May at 8PM ET


----------

